
Show HN: A Curated List of Rabbit Holes on the Internet - crystalPalace
https://github.com/torchhound/warren
======
crystalPalace
I was inspired to compile this list by a recent Ask HN post about rabbit holes
on the internet. The majority of the links come directly from that thread
while others are links I have come across. Please enjoy and consider
contributing!

~~~
ullarah
One site that might be considered, is a fairly old site. Hotel XVR27
[http://www.com-www.com/](http://www.com-www.com/)

~~~
crystalPalace
I think this is a good suggestion and recommend that you submit a pull request
so you may receive credit. If I don't see a PR at some point in the future I
will probably add it myself. Thank you for the engagement.

